# stewart won!!!



## bulkdriverlp (Apr 21, 2008)

his first victory at darlington in a stock car. man, joe gibbs racing is on fire right now. hope it holds up. obviously a good decision to switch to toyota this year, theyve won last 4 out of 7.


----------



## krazysmurf (Oct 6, 2007)

Yes sir!


----------

